# Viking Aquatics!!



## Dani2012

anyone who lives in ipswich would know a shop called viking aquatics. been here for half a year now and i've had enough of them.

lets see

-bunnies kept in cages that are only double their length (about 2'ft long!) 
-rats and other rodents being sold at 3 weeks old
-rats kept on SAWDUST!!
-a rabbit kept there had mixed mitosis, they left it there, staring blankly and they kept trying to sell it
-no water in cages found
-a tegu kept in a viv so small he can't turn it round
-keep 8-9 tortoises in a medium viv
-there was a fish, poor baby, he was the SAME SIZE as the tank and could not turn round at all
-cokatoos found with hunks of feathers missing through stress and kept in the same size quaters as the rabbits
- no toys for ANY of the pets
-single quails left to run restlessly at the bottom of a budgie cage containing a horrific amount of budgies and other birds


I can't take this shop any more. there has apparently been repeated complaints about them made to the RSPCA but NOTHING has been done about it. how are these people allowed to keep animals in this condition???  its SICKENING!!


----------



## Guest

it`s the local authority you have to inform as they can revoke their license to sell animals.


----------



## Dani2012

diablo said:


> it`s the local authority you have to inform as they can revoke their license to sell animals.


will be getting in touch with em then  is it legal to take pictures of the conditions?


----------



## Guest

Dani2012 said:


> will be getting in touch with em then  is it legal to take pictures of the conditions?


i have absolutely no idea. maybe someone else can come along and help you with that , i did find some complaints about them on another place concerning the care and conditions of some of their reptiles
the local authority is the way to go to see if you can get their license to sell revoked , though it seems many have already put in complaints and got nowhere , maybe contacting DEFRA too would help.


----------



## Dani2012

diablo said:


> i have absolutely no idea. maybe someone else can come along and help you with that , i did find some complaints about them on another place concerning the care and conditions of some of their reptiles
> the local authority is the way to go to see if you can get their license to sell revoked , though it seems many have already put in complaints and got nowhere , maybe contacting DEFRA too would help.


Yup, see here!

Viking aquatics ipswich. - Reptile Forums

That post was made in 2011... and they are still open  Is this where you found the complaint? its horrible, isn't it 

would do anything, they are infamous and the ONLY REASON they are kept open is for their reptiles, for there are basically no other places near ipswich that sell them! drives me mad, watching the snakes remain coiled up because their vivs are two sizes too small for em 

will be looking into defra.


----------



## Guest

there are more than just that one , some i`ve read are horrifying


----------



## Dani2012

oh god  definately getting some pictures for the athorities next time i go in there. they have had so many complains to so many places... its baffling ><

everytime i go in there i have to point out the snakes have run out of water to sit in! its so frustraing.


----------



## Guest

Dani2012 said:


> oh god  definately getting some pictures for the athorities next time i go in there. they have had so many complains to so many places... its baffling ><
> 
> everytime i go in there i have to point out the snakes have run out of water to sit in! its so frustraing.


jeez they should have access to fresh water every day , so sad


----------

